# Event recomendations for my Mothers 60th birthday



## joshherby (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi all,

My mother is an avid classical music / ballet fan and claronet musician. We are from the North of England.

Im hoping to get tickets to see an Event early 2019 or very late 2018. What are the very best events going that we could get tickets for. Im looking to impress her with a great gift she'll enjoy. Its definitely not my area of expertise.

Thanks in advance! Josh


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

When you say the North, can you be a little more precise, as this would be helpful in terms of making recommendations? There are several highly reputed orchestras in Liverpool and Manchester, who generally perform at the Philharmonic in Liverpool and the Bridgewater Hall, in Manchester but also perform occasional concerts in Leeds, Preston, Blackburn, Carlisle and possibly elsewhere around the North.

Here's the links to both:

https://www.bridgewater-hall.co.uk/whats-on/

https://www.liverpoolphil.com/

Do you know which composers she generally prefers, as there are quite a variety of classical styles and it is possible that she may not enjoy all of them? In terms of ballet, I see that the Russian State Ballet are performing 'The Nutcracker', in Manchester, in early January, so that may be an option. The English National Ballet are also performing 'Swan Lake' at the Liverpool Empire, in late November, which would be another good option.

If you can provide a bit more info, we might be able to be more precise with recommendations.


----------

